

After Nokia Layoffs, Tech Workers in Finland Regroup and Refocus - forgotAgain
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/10/technology/after-nokia-layoffs-tech-workers-in-finland-regroup-and-refocus.html?r=0

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10035584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10035584).

